# How long until your pup was housebroken?



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity and because I could be doing something wrong!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I said less than a month, but Peanut was already trained when we brought him home at 12 weeks. Tic probably took about 2 months to become reliable, but he still had accidents here and there for another 2 months


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie took a full year! She was totally stubborn. She regressed some when I got Catcher. Right now, neither are 100% trained... Catcher is better than Kallie but they each have an "accident" a couple times a month. I think it will be this way forever... it's sort of a routine and I've learned to live with it. Wouldn't it be great if someone invented a carpet that had some sort of enzyme stuff built right in so that accidents would not ever stain or smell!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Let's see, Henry is almost four and has daily accidents, Billy was trained at six-months but regressed when Henry moved in, Joplin and Frankie do great when they are downstairs. Make a long story short, I had tile installed - lol


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

...........still working at it...he's 4 months old now. Thinking about changing the rugs already.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink was pretty reliable by 5 or 6 months, although he still occasionally has an oops...









Neyland...








We are at almost 14 weeks...and he only occasionally seems like he "gets" it.







I am already seeing that he will be nowhere near as reliable as Brink was as early.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy was about 95% in 2 weeks and 98% in 1 month. He came paper trained from the breeder and just immediately picked it up. He had an issue here and there but it was never very often. He regressed when I moved his pee pad. He did start to mark when I got Pixie but I don't really consider those accidents so much as him peeing there on purpose when he totally knew better. I have had a devil of a time training my Yorkie Pixie though.. she's 11 months old and still has accidents here and there. She's willful and just has refused to learn to go on the pad. Even Tuffy looks at me like, "Mom, I told her that she shouldn't be peeing there but she did it anyways." and then he rolls his eyes at her. Moral of the story, some dogs just take longer than others.. don't get discouraged, just keep working on it.







Or have tile installed like 3MaltMom.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Were we supposed to answer by how old they were when they were trained, or how many months we TRAINED them?








I answered by how old he was...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino was pretty much pee pee pad trained when I got him at 10 weeks but he was totally trained by the end of the first week. I would love to take the credit for it but the breeder did the hardest part.

Pacino is pretty good with that, he rarely has an accident. I think his biggest accidents are when he sniffs the pad and while his nose is on the pad his butt sometimes isn't!!

Now if he were that easily trainable on the paper fetish we would all be happy!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would say Kylee took about 3-4 months- basically the whole summer (got her in June). She regressed a lot when we moved for about 2 weeks but is really good again. She is 8 months and has the run of the house. She will have about 1 accident a month but nothing to complain about. Just keep at it and keep the enzyme cleaner handy!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Tucker goes outside as well as in a pan we made for him. He always goes on the pan if we are in the room with us. If we are in the far end of the house he has trouble leaving us to go potty. He is getting better and better and for the record Tucker is 8 months old.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

WELLLL Summer is 1year and10days and the little poop still has issues







if we're in the bed room (thats where her pad is) she goes right to it but I have to watch her if she's at the other end of the house she has a couple of spots she likes







1 in the dinning room tile floors there and the living room carpet







did I mention that the carpet cost $$$$$$ I almost didn't get it, hubby had a cow







SO when she has her accidents in there I try to clean up as fast as possible







If I see her circling I just call her and say lets go potty and we run back the the bedroom she does her business and I go nuts telling her what a great job she did..







but I don't think its sinking in







lol


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Mia learned in less than a month. Lucky, however, has taken 6 months. By that I mean that they will stop whatever they are doing and walk on over to the puppy potty. I blame myself for taking him so long. We started by training him outside, he was doing great as long as he was taken out and the weather was good (he did not do rain!) , but then we got Mia and between their schedules I felt I was spending more time outside my house than inside. He kept holding off so that we would take him out and wanted nothing to do with the puppy potty. Now, 1 months later I know I do not have to worry about him playing around in the carpeted areas. He will march himself to the potty. Both dogs will go outdoors if they are outside. I just love the convenience of not having to worry about taking them outside in inclement weather or having any accidents on the carpets. Mia was so easy to train that I was beginning to think he would probably never quite get the indoor pottying. I had a friend offer to adopt him from us since she does not work and also has a doggy door. Ha! It is almost as if he understood what was being said. Two days later he stopped having any accidents or being stubborn and started even peeing on command instead of giving me that look of "You expect me to do what exactly? Are you out of your mind? The grid is not grass and you can't fool me! Take me out or you will have more mopping to do!" My husband keeps mentioning every now and then how he can't believe he suddenly "got it" overnight! 

Mia benefitted from my knowing that I wanted to train her to go indoors. Lucky's delay is probably my fault by switching expectations. 

BTW, I put another grid in the garage and open the door for them when it is time to do #2 so I do not have to deal with the smell in the house.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella was on her way to be pee-pad trained when I got her at 5 1/2 months. Took about a month to get to 100% reliability on using her pee pads.
She has not had a mistake at all since she was a year old. She will be three the end of March. I still think it is amazing.







She usually likes to use her pee pad (which is in my bathroom) when I use the potty. Nothing like a girlfriend who likes to go to the restroom with ya'. LOL


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

The day I brought Teddy home he was trained....and after finding out that he actually came from a puppy mill (I was dupped and found out later), I realize that he is just really a smart cookie. He just always wanted to please me from day one. 

I put the puppy pad down and truly expected to have to work at it, but that night I was in he living room playing and he just kinda went down the hall to the spare room where I had put the pad....I cautiously followed and sure enough he was using the pee pad...I was so happy and excited that he just was so happy. I had my parents over later that night and they were like if we did not see him do it they would not have beleived it....me either. It still amazes me since he was only 8 weeks the day I got him. 

Such a good little boy.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think a lot is about the human learning the 'signals' and being CONSISTANT! lol

it took me 3 months for sprite for her to not have any accidents, 2 months for ellie, and 2 WEEKS for gruffi (and i got him when he was 5 weeks old).


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

I put 7-8 months because right now Obi is 7 months and he is about 90% but sometimes he has accidents but usually not im hoping to have him 100% in the next month.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Lesse.. Boom was like 16 weeks when I got him.. It took me about three days after I started taking him out for him to get the idea.. He was probably 95% after that for about two weeks and then he was trust worthy anywhere. He knew he just had to go to his leash and we'd take care of it. 

He would NOT learn to potty on potty pads. 

But like I said, I got him when he was a bit older... and the people who had him before me had done a lil bit of potty training.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you for this thread. I was beginning to wonder about Chelsea. She's so stubborn! I've only had her a month though and she is 4 weeks old. She seems to like going outside more than on pads but she does both... unfortunately she does carpet too! On the weekend at the vet I bought this new spray for soils on the carpets and it's amazing. No scrubbing. That eases the frustration a little. grrrr.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

this may be a little off the subject but, when we had our puppy and she had accidents on the rug, it would just bead up into little balls and stay on top of the rug instead of soaking in and then we can take a vacuum to the liquid or just put a towel on it and it would soak it up. Our rug was completely waterproof - if liquid spilled on it , it would just ball up and stay on the surface. It was a level 8 rug from Stainmaster.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> this may be a little off the subject but, when we had our puppy and she had accidents on the rug, it would just bead up into little balls and stay on top of the rug instead of soaking in and then we can take a vacuum to the liquid or just put a towel on it and it would soak it up. Our rug was completely waterproof - if liquid spilled on it , it would just ball up and stay on the surface. It was a level 8 rug from Stainmaster.[/B]



That sounds great! Need one of those!!!


----------

